# homeschooler progresses with cube



## Homeschool Cubing (Nov 12, 2022)

all these other peepel are making progress threads so i thought it would be funny if i made one, cuz im slow lul

first thing: 29.14 3x3x4 pb single pog


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 12, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> all these other peepel are making progress threads so i thought it would be funny if i made one, cuz im slow lul
> 
> first thing: 29.14 3x3x4 pb single pog


You're way better than me at 3x3x4. Lol


----------

